# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Back Catalog Listening Party

## Don Stiernberg

online program from the Twin Cities hosted by Tony Ihrig (High 48's) and Mother Banjo

 Friday, Nov. 6th at 4:00 Central

 guest Don Stiernberg chooses 5 tracks from his 2013 release "Mandoboppin'!" to dig and discuss inspirations, etc.

https://youtu.be/-89Ywvip_yY

----------

Bill McCall, 

Joe Bartl, 

John Soper, 

Mark Gunter, 

Pieterjan5000

----------


## Pete Martin

Lookin forward to this, thanks Don!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Fantastic show. Great to hear another interview, Don, and I love the tunes from Mandoboppin'

Check Don's link above to watch the archive of the program.

----------

Joe Bartl, 

Pieterjan5000

----------


## Pieterjan5000

This was great. I love that album and it was super nice to get some background on some of the songs! Thanks for doing this & taking the time to share it here.

----------

